# What dog food - - grain-free vs. grain



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Recently the news had warnings re: grain-free dog food. Then when going to the pet store they don't carry some brands because those brands have "animal by-products".

So now have no idea what are the "best" foods for my one year old cockapoo. Canned? Dry kibble? Delicious human food like steak, hamburger, salmon?

The Vet said to get food certified by xxx (forgot the initials). One Vet said human food is fine, another said "dogs need dog food".

The pet store doesn't have "Iams" but the grocery stores do. Huh?


----------



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Sixty views but no reply?


----------



## Maximoo0617 (Dec 21, 2017)

Max who is 15 months old normally has Royal Canin medium adult neutered but he was always hungry, I am currently weaning him onto Orijen original.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie has ' Canagan Scottish Salmon' as she just loves Salmon. I would never feed human food for her main meal as it doesn't have the added vitamins, minerals and nutrients that dogs need.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In the UK we have a lovely website https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ - but for some reason I think you might be in the US?

As Milliesdad says dogs have different food requirements to us and need more of things like calcium and other vitamins so home cooking is a difficult option.

I feed Chance a good quality kibble which is grain free and the protein sources are named but it is made in the UK. Molly is far more complex as she has pancreatitis so has a mix of low fat kibble and biscuits, good quality canned food and home cooked food - which I have to add vitamins and minerals to.


----------



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

*Grain free dog food controversy*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/24/health/grain-free-dog-food-heart-disease.html


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would just follow this advice in the article "“I know that owners want the very best for their pets, but instead of avoiding grains based on myth,” she said. “I recommend selecting a pet food that contains high-quality ingredients, is made by a manufacturer with strong nutritional expertise and rigorous quality control, and has the right nutritional profile for the individual pet.”

The food I feed Chance has is based on turkey, lamb and tripe and suits her well


----------

